# MK4 Automatic Shift Knob Adapter......Opinions Welcome



## bgsrmyth (Sep 6, 2012)

Broke the shift knob on the wife's 03 GTI and refused to pay for a used replacement for $50-60 on EBAY. Saw the SPP tip mod but wanted a knob that threads on so I combined a little of their concept with my own. My adapter is threaded for a M10x1.5 shift knob since that is the most common one I found (fits all Honda knobs). 

Here is what I have so far, this is a first tryout and would love to hear suggestions since I can always make another one that looks better. 










Still deciding on a shift knob but you get the idea. Don't mind the mess, trying to track down an electrical problem so most of the interior is taken apart. 

If you are interested in one of these I can make them for less than the SPP tip mods. Just message me on here.


----------



## bgsrmyth (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is the semi finished project. 









Thinking about painting the VW black and polishing the rest or I could just leave it like it is. Thoughts?


----------



## Lurchalicious (Oct 12, 2008)

where did you get that knob?


----------



## bgsrmyth (Sep 6, 2012)

I made the knob from aluminum billet.


----------



## Lurchalicious (Oct 12, 2008)

would you make another


----------



## bgsrmyth (Sep 6, 2012)

PM me if you are interested. Would need to find out some things first.


----------



## grubyuppie (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful work! I would love to have one for my 02 GTI tiptronic. 

How did you work around the push button knob to get out of park?


----------



## Johan82910 (May 22, 2016)

Are u still making one? Im interested


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Johan82910 said:


> Are u still making one? Im interested


The post is nearly 4 years old, and that user hasn't been on the site in about 3 years, so I'm guessing not. 
If you need a knob for an auto shifter, check out Black Forest Industries. http://store.blackforestindustries.com/dsg.html


----------



## Mk4V5170MMan (Aug 10, 2021)

bgsrmyth said:


> Broke the shift knob on the wife's 03 GTI and refused to pay for a used replacement for $50-60 on EBAY. Saw the SPP tip mod but wanted a knob that threads on so I combined a little of their concept with my own. My adapter is threaded for a M10x1.5 shift knob since that is the most common one I found (fits all Honda knobs).
> 
> Here is what I have so far, this is a first tryout and would love to hear suggestions since I can always make another one that looks better.
> 
> ...


How did u do this bud, my v5 got broken into and they fully snapped the shifter, I can't change gear unless I drove around with the centre console out the car and use a screwdriver to lift the lock..... Can u bypass the lock????


----------

